
Show HN: My humble uptime monitoring service after year of developing - Akcium
https://pingr.io
======
Akcium
Hello everyone.

I’ve been developing this for quite a while, almost a year. Even though the
idea is common, I started it because I just didn’t like how others services
look.

It’s hard for me to find any USP for such tool, so I’m just keeping on fixing
bugs & adding new stuff, and I’m trying to make it look good. I mean UI/UX
side.

Right now I’m working on mobile version. Got almost 150 tasks in backlog...

Surprisingly the task of monitoring uptime turned out to be much harder than I
thought! Looking for your feedback, suggestions, maybe some feature requests!

By the way it was a hard time for me, I've also posted here on HN an article
of how I used therapy in order to cope with problems while I've been working
on this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24091986](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24091986)

------
feriforgacs
I'm glad that someone paid attention to design and UX. I know the target
audience of these kind of services are mostly techy people who doesn't really
care about these things but personally this is something I take into account
when looking for tools like this. Good luck!

~~~
ZinZirconium
As a techy person myself who doesn't care about design, where can I find techy
people? Obviously not Hacker News. I'm extremely dissatisfied with Hacker News
which is full of web design obsessed marketing people who aren't technically
inclined at all and are the exact opposite of "hacker" in every way.

~~~
Akcium
You're right, I agree.

However it's still Show HN section, and the product is still tech, so design
is kind of nice addition

But I'm going to write an article about how did I make it too, maybe it'll be
more interesting indeed

------
dragstor
It really looks sleek and polished. I have started the free trial, will test
it against my websites.

Do you plan to include more locations?

~~~
Akcium
Not for now, they are expensive to maintain till I get some users

------
hatedatingapps
Any specific reason author decided to share the same link twice [0] in the
last week?

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24098820](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24098820)

~~~
Akcium
Honestly I asked few people who were previously posting on HN and they said
that it's alright to do this like once a week if it didn't get much attention.

I haven't found anything about this in the rules so I decided it's okay.
Before posting, I checked out that my link already disappeared in Show HN
section.

If it's not okay, could you tell me is it at all acceptable to post a link
twice? I saw really quite a few guys who did it. Sorry if I'm wrong.

